# Children accompany on study permit



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

Dear all, I have a PhD student position and would love my children to accompany me on my study permit as soon as it is granted.
Is there an application that allows this? I have funds to look after them. Urgent help please.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, there is an accompanying relative visa.

Good luck!

(By the way, if they are to be in school, they will need study visas instead)


----------



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

Dear Legalman, thank you so much. So will they need two visas? One to accompany and another to study while accompanying?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Usually, they can use a straight study visa, however they may be issued with a Section 11(6) to reside with you and be endorsed to study.


----------



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

Ok, that sounds great. My application is ready for pick up today, after 5 months! Hoping for the best outcome.


----------

